

Worst Advice on Starting a Company - dpolaske
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/231130

======
sharemywin
Curious why you say that. There's some risk of analysis paralysis, but I
wouldn't right a piece of software without some kind of spec or requirements.
Now if you can build a product for free while you work for someone else all
the better.

